# Wyndham Long Wharf/RI?



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone have info or suggestions for this place?  I have read horrendous reviews on TripAdvisor, but the ones on RCI & here seem ok.  We are arriving on our 46th wedding anniversary and have invited 2 couples along (one has agreed to take the sofa bed).  I was so looking forward to spending time in Newport, but now am feeling anxious.  From what I read on TA, the refurbished units and townhomes are great but other units are reminiscent of Days Inns which from my personal experience are motels that I will NEVER stay in again (hmm, they are also under the Wyndham brand....).


----------



## Corky (Sep 13, 2011)

The refurbished townhouse units are beautiful at Long Wharf, so if you are checking in on a Sunday, request one of those.  The main building will begin renovations at the end of 2012.

If you are checking in on a Friday, then you will be in the older building.  Request a room with a "courtyard" view and you'll face toward the outdoor pools and beyond to the water.  Otherwise, you'll look at the parking lot and Visitor's Center. 

Long Wharf offers a great location, 24 front desk service, and many resort activities.  There's a nice fitness center, two pools, mini movie theatre, daily newspaper, coffee and tea until noon.  If you don't expect a Marriott, you won't be disappointed.

You'll probably spend most of your time outdoors, touring and eating at Newport's many great restaurnats.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks, Corky- We are checking in on a Su so keeping fingers X'd.  DH called ahead but was told "No guarantees".


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Go and enjoy,..we go every Feb. for the winter festival and reserve 3 units.
No..its nothing like a Days Inn...you will be comfortable and enjoy the great location, walking distance to so many places. We have always stayed in 2 bedroom unit, and I have myself used the pull out sofa in the living room and found it comfortable and others in my family had no problem with it..its not a bed..but was able to get a good nights sleep..
And I agree with the previous post..getting Sept. booking in Newport is very rare..don't forget to take your swim suits with you..they have a great pool, that allows you to swim indoors to outdoors..and look up at the stars..
Hands down..I would recommend Wyndham Long Wharf..
Enjoy.


----------



## Corky (Sep 14, 2011)

Checking in on a Sunday assures you of getting one of the refurbished units.  It could be a flat unit or a townhouse unit.  Only the townhouse units have a washer/dryer, so if you don't mind going up and down the stairs, request one of those.

Enjoy!


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 14, 2011)

we stayed in one of the non-refurbished units (main building with rear-parking lot view) about a year ago...it was fine....just expect a comfortable unit - and don't expect anything super fancy, and you'll be fine


----------



## liborn2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I overlooked your mention of 46 years wedding anniversary..
CONGRATULATIONS and GOD BLESS BOTH OF YOU...
When DH called Long Wharf, did it mention your coming to town to celebrate your special date?.can't hurt to try..each Feb. I request the same units and they are able to provide me the rooms I needed..which Feb. Presidents week is very busy with school out and the winter festival in town.
I don't get too upset reading reviews from Trip Advisors.the reviews are written by people who don't have a clue about timeshare..and expect more attention.
And another suggestion..since you invited two other couples along..would they allow you to upgrade to 3 bedroom for extra charge? Just a thought...
I'm keeping my fingers crossed you are able to get the unit, and enjoy your time in Newport...


----------



## e.bram (Sep 15, 2011)

Very few(if any) have water views.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 19, 2011)

*Thanks, everyone!*

We are at the Long Wharf- while we didn't get a townhouse, we are in a refurbished unit which is very nice.  We DO have south and west views of the Marina as we are in a corner unit next to a large communal semicircular balcony.

Combined with the proximity to the water, walking distance to restaurants makes this a great location.

Gotta sign off- time to get ready to do the Cliff Walk-weather is beautiful today!


----------

